# Last one of the season



## BTW (Jan 18, 2016)

This was his last one of the season. He ended up killing four.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 18, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 18, 2016)

Nice doe and great hat you have there


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 18, 2016)

Congrats to the young man on a fine season!


----------



## DSGB (Jan 19, 2016)

Way to go! I got that same hat for Christmas!


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 27, 2016)

Congrats to the little man. I hope my kids have that type of success one day. Thanks for sharing.


----------

